# vol alu 15'



## joanes (19 Août 2004)

Bon ben voilà, ce que je craignais sans y penser vraiment est arrivé. Je viens de me faire voler mon alubook 15'.
n° de série : 
il ne faut jamais mettre un numéro de série de machine sur internet- on sait jamais.
Dans mon malheur j'avais aujourd'hui fait un clone de mon système mais bon, ma machine que j'aimais tant est partie dans les mains d'un abruti qui va la revendre trois francs six sous.


----------



## koba (19 Août 2004)

Je suis désolé pour toi, c'est râlant ! Va faire un tour ici : http://www.powerbook-fr.com/divers/vols/index.php
Le monde Mac n'est pas très grand, quelqu'un peut la repérer...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

ouïlle   

t'avais une assurance ? 

c'est vraiment le truc auquel on pense que ce la nous arriverat jamais...

en esperant que tu le retrouves,
K.


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2004)

Désolée pour toi   C'est vraiment nul ce qu'il t'est arrivé 
Comme kasparov j'espère que tu avais une assurance.

Bon courage...


----------



## joanes (20 Août 2004)

Merci à tous pour votre soutient.:rateau: 
Je suis trés trés tréstréstrés énevé, mais bon, ça va passer


----------



## vincmyl (20 Août 2004)

Je te comprends, mais comment c'est arrivé


----------



## Kaneda (20 Août 2004)

La haine   Toutes mes condoléances et comme les autres, j'espère que tu le retrouveras ou que tu as une bonne assurance :/


----------



## demougin (20 Août 2004)

le premier PAV que l'on m'a volé, et le dernier, c'est en 1994

depuis je ne me déglingue plus la colonne vertébrale en n'utilisant (et ne transportant plus) de portable

NDRL : PAV = Prêt A Voler


désolé pour toi, mais si tu persistes, assure ton portable


----------



## goonie (20 Août 2004)

Zut alors  
Je compatis de tout coeur avec toi.
A tout fin utile, je sais qu'il existe une base Filemaker sur les Macs volés téléchargeable à
homepage.mac.com/richardortiz/menu8.html
Si ton mac est déclaré aux services après-vente d'Apple lors d'un achat d'occasion le futur acheteur peut vérifier si il ne s'agit pas d'une machine volée.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> NDRL : PAV = Prêt A Voler
> 
> 
> désolé pour toi, mais si tu persistes, assure ton portable



 :mouais: mouais... 'fin, je trimballe mon ibook partout, et l'utilise un peu dans tout lieu (quai de gare qd j'apprend que j'ai mon train a 2h de retard, soirée, biblio, université,...) et je l'ai encore... Si une fois ca a été chaud, car le type etait un peu bcp éméché (il sentait l'alcool et le canabis a plein nez, un soir ds un train de province)... j'ai fini par le calmé. Sinon, j'evite de le sortir,qd les gens autour sont vraipment trop louche...

j'ai un ami qu'a un dell, et l'avantage, c'est qu'il fait 7 Kg avec la sacoche et tous ces accesoires... dur dur qd meme d'arracher une sacoche de 7kg


----------



## vincmyl (20 Août 2004)

Tu m'étonnes :love:


----------



## Kaneda (20 Août 2004)

On est quand même dans un pays complètement insécurisé (je ne parles meme pas des US ...) où toute possession créée des jalousie et peut engendrer de la violence.

Je peux vous dire qu'à Montreal où j'ai passé 3 semaines de vacances l'an dernier, on pouvait sortir un camescope numérique dans le métro sans être inquiet le moins du monde. En plus on pionçait chez un pote qui est dans la banlieu la plus pauvre et la baraque n'était pas fermée à clé avec portable à l'intérieur, ....

Ca fou la haine quand même tout ça  :hein:


----------



## ed71 (20 Août 2004)

comment ca c'est passé?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

j'ai passé quelques semaines, ds une ville de 70 000 hab (petite ville pr les US) y a 2 ans, et ni la voiture, ni l;a maison n'etait fermée   
ca m'a un peu surpris la premiere fois   !!!

Sinon, il y a tjrs eu de la violence ds nos sociétés (on decrit les premiers signes de violence au paleolitique)... elle est apparue a partir du moment ou l'homme ('fin ce qu'il en etait a l'epoque) a cherché a controler mere-nature, et ainsi a créer des inegalités entre les individus, et les peuples (apparition des premieres guerres). (quoiqu'il en soit, on s'en fout, on referra pas le monde 

Au passage, le vol n'est pas forcement significatif de violence... mais puisqu'on part la dessus.


----------



## Belisaire (21 Août 2004)

Moi qui n'hésite pas à travailler à la terrasse des cafés (je vous dirais pas où, hein ! ? Bande de petits malins  :rateau: ) ça me refroidit un peu cette histoire. J'ai toujours avec moi soit mon ibook 12" soit mon powerbook, et je n'ai jamais eu "la frousse" (je suis pas inconscient : genre le sortir à 22h dans le métro sur la ligne 4)...
J'ai l'impression, avec malheureusement les autres histoires de vols ur macgé que j'ai lu, que ls ordinateurs disparaissent plus souvent suite à cambriolage qu'en vol à l'arrachée, me trompe-je ?

En tous cas, courage l'ami !

Bélisaire


----------



## vincmyl (21 Août 2004)

Il y a un système antivol dessus


----------



## ed71 (21 Août 2004)

sans vouloir en rajouter, racontes nous comment ca c'est passé ? pour montrer à tous comment c'a peut arriver quand on s'y attend pas.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, il y a tjrs eu de la violence ds nos sociétés (on decrit les premiers signes de violence au paleolitique)... elle est apparue a partir du moment ou l'homme ('fin ce qu'il en etait a l'epoque) a cherché a controler mere-nature, et ainsi a créer des inegalités entre les individus, et les peuples (apparition des premieres guerres). (quoiqu'il en soit, on s'en fout, on referra pas le monde
> 
> Au passage, le vol n'est pas forcement significatif de violence... mais puisqu'on part la dessus.



Attention de ne pas confondre différence et inégalité. Le terme inégalité renvoie nécessairement à une notion de loi quelle que soit sa forme. La recherche du contrôle de dame-nature en soi ne crée pas d'inégalités.

Je n'ai jamais était attaqué en France : j'ai vécu dans des quartiers de mauvaise réputation à Marseille sans aucun problème. La seule attaque que j'ai subi (hors les attaques virales) a eu lieu en Irlande.

Le vol est une forme de redistribution sociale induites par les prétendues inégalités.   

Bon courage à Joanes.


----------



## joanes (21 Août 2004)

Comment ça s'est passé :
Imaginez vous regarder les JO jusqu'à minuit, une heure. Vous alllez vous coucher en prenant garde de bien refermer votre garage qui vous tient lieu de bureau. Vous souhaitez la bonne nuit à votre alu 15' par une caresse sur sa coque - vous en appréciez la douceur et la pureté des lignes en lui donnant rendez-vous le lendemain pour les premiers mail. Puis, heureux, vous vous glissez dans votre lit douillet, inconscient que vous êtes du mal rôde autour de votre maison.
Le lendemain, vers 8h30, après un bon café, vous rejoignez votre ântre, ce garage que vous appelez fièrement bureau, vous vous asseyez à votre table et là, quelque chose manque, comme un bloc d'aluminium qui aurait disparu. Interloqué, vous vous demandez si vous êtes en train de rêver encore, si c'est un mauvais cauchemar qui va s'arréter quand vous vous serez réveillé. Et puis, non c'est bien ça, votre alu a disparu. La porte du bureau donnant sur l'extérieur est légérement ouverte et vous remarquez immédiatement le loquet qui fait un angle inhabituel avec le battant de la porte : vous vous êtes fait volé votre compagnon, il est parti avec un individu qui peut-être ne sait même pas la valeur (et pas seulement financière, parce qu'on sait que les mac c'est cheeeeer  ), qui tout aussi bien va le brader trois francs six sous et qui n'a aucune conscience des quelques années de boulot qui sont à l'intérieur (heureusement que la chance ou l'intuition ou quoi que ce soit m'avait souffler de faire un clone de l'ensemeble de mon système le matin même, sinon c'était plus de dix ans de travail qui partait pour rien).
Tout est mal qui finit finalement pas trop mal, j'ai été hier chercher une machine de remplacement et je suis maintenant possesseur d'un alu 15, 1,5Ghz sur lequel j'ai réinstaller mon système et nous sommes reparti pour une grande histoire d'amour.
CCL : Il y a un Dieu pour les MacUser.


----------



## Madmac (21 Août 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben voilà, ce que je craignais sans y penser vraiment est arrivé. Je viens de me faire voler mon alubook 15'.
> n° de série :
> il ne faut jamais mettre un numéro de série de machine sur internet- on sait jamais.



ah bon pourquoi ?
si je le connais et que quelqu'un vend un alubook 15" avec le même n°.... ça peut aider.


----------



## Macounette (21 Août 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça s'est passé : (...)


C'est horrible - lorsque ce genre de chose arrive chez soi, où on se sent le plus en sécurité ... 
J'espère qu'à l'avenir tu rangeras ton iBook quelque part de moins visible...  et que surtout tu auras mis un loquet plus solide à la porte de ton bureau.


----------



## yerodis (21 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> ah bon pourquoi ?
> si je le connais et que quelqu'un vend un alubook 15" avec le même n°.... ça peut aider.




D'abord toute mon soutient dans cette épreuve qui fini plutôt bien.


Ensuite, Monsieur MadMac, c'est pas joli joli de voler les avatars des autres


----------



## joanes (21 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tu auras mis un loquet plus solide à la porte de ton bureau.




Trois serrures maintenant à mon bureau. Je n'ouvrirai plus pour aèrer :rateau:


----------



## Madmac (21 Août 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, Monsieur MadMac, c'est pas joli joli de voler les avatars des autres



euh... voler ????  
depuis quand as-tu choisi le tiens ?

perso, je trouve plutôt sympa que 2 personnes qui ne se connaissent pas, qui habitent loin l'une de l'autre, choisissent le même symbole pour se représenter...
Ce signe représente mon animal préféré :love: , (certain en ont mis sa photo), j'ai préféré l'écriture... dans la langue d'un pays que j'aime bcp :love: 
Mais si vraiment ça t'empêche de dormir, demandé gentiment, j'en chercherais un autre...


----------



## vincmyl (22 Août 2004)

Drole de coincidence


----------



## yerodis (22 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> euh... voler ????
> depuis quand as-tu choisi le tiens ?
> 
> perso, je trouve plutôt sympa que 2 personnes qui ne se connaissent pas, qui habitent loin l'une de l'autre, choisissent le même symbole pour se représenter...
> ...



C'était pour rire. Cela ne m'empèche pas de dormir. J'y vois toutefois une allusion, mais chacun se représente l'animal comme il veut . Et si tu veux garder celui là je n'y vois aucun inconvenient


----------



## yerodis (22 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> euh... voler ????
> depuis quand as-tu choisi le tiens ?
> 
> perso, je trouve plutôt sympa que 2 personnes qui ne se connaissent pas, qui habitent loin l'une de l'autre, choisissent le même symbole pour se représenter...
> ...



C'était pour rire. Cela ne m'empèche pas de dormir. J'y vois toutefois une allusion, mais chacun se représente l'animal comme il veut . Et si tu veux garder celui là je n'y vois aucun inconvenient 






			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Drole de coincidence




Quelle coincidence??? 


Oups, j'ai fait une erreur. Comment on fait pour supprimer le doublon?


----------



## Madmac (22 Août 2004)

Pour le doublon, je ne sais pas comment tu as fait...

Pourquoi as tu choisi cet avatar ?


----------



## teo (23 Août 2004)

J'ai été cambriolé ce printemps (48 h sans porte qui ferme...), ils ont "explosé" la porte, je rentre, gloups, AR salon-bureau: aucun matos qui manque (le Ti était en plus connecté au 2e écran): les petits cons ont juste pris du fric qui trainait par là, mes lunettes de soleil (qui sont aussi de vue ! mauvaise surprise pour le gars...) D&G, des cravates, du parfum... et des Q-Tips !!! Que des conneries ! Mais j'ai mon toujours mon Ti ! Des potes me disaient que j'aurai du le déclarer voler... mais bon, trop honnête !


----------



## Madmac (23 Août 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai mon toujours mon Ti ! Des potes me disaient que j'aurai du le déclarer voler... mais bon, trop honnête !



Tu as bien fait...  
car le jour ou tu voudras le vendre... :rose: 

Et ça s'appelle du vol de frauder les assurances, et ça peut coûter très cher, et c'est les autres assurés qui paient... c'est pas l'assureur... c'est comme pour le bien public, dégradés... c'est tous le monde qui paie par les impôts, la TVA, etc....

enfin, tu as eu de la chance... fais gaffe la prochaine fois.


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2004)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien fait...
> car le jour ou tu voudras le vendre... :rose:
> 
> Et ça s'appelle du vol de frauder les assurances, et ça peut coûter très cher, et c'est les autres assurés qui paient... c'est pas l'assureur... c'est comme pour le bien public, dégradés... c'est tous le monde qui paie par les impôts, la TVA, etc....
> ...


non, ce ne serait pas un vol, 
mais plutôt une escroquerie.


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ... il est parti avec un individu qui peut-être ne sait même pas la valeur (et pas seulement financière, parce qu'on sait que les mac c'est cheeeeer  ), qui tout aussi bien va le brader trois francs six sous ...


Je pense en lisant ton récit, et en voyant qu'apparement tout était en place, qu'au contraire, la personne savait parfaitement ce qu'elle venait chercher. Elle est entrée pour le PB, et rien d'autre. Elle savait donc qu'il était là. Je penserais immédiatement à quelqu'un qui savait que tu travaillais sur un PB dans ton garage ... En gros, c'est une "connaissance" qui te l'a fauché. Et je suis d'avis que cette connaissance avait soit besoin d'argent (connaissant la valeur de la machine ...), soit une grosse envie de PB, sans en avoir les moyens et a décidé de prendre le tien.
Tu n'aurais pas remarqué quelqu'un avec quelque chose de nouveau et flambant neuf depuis la disparition de la machine ?


----------



## Kaneda (23 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je pense en lisant ton récit, et en voyant qu'apparement tout était en place, qu'au contraire, la personne savait parfaitement ce qu'elle venait chercher. Elle est entrée pour le PB, et rien d'autre. Elle savait donc qu'il était là. Je penserais immédiatement à quelqu'un qui savait que tu travaillais sur un PB dans ton garage ... En gros, c'est une "connaissance" qui te l'a fauché. Et je suis d'avis que cette connaissance avait soit besoin d'argent (connaissant la valeur de la machine ...), soit une grosse envie de PB, sans en avoir les moyens et a décidé de prendre le tien.
> Tu n'aurais pas remarqué quelqu'un avec quelque chose de nouveau et flambant neuf depuis la disparition de la machine ?



Tu t'avances bien vite là je trouve 

Franchement, je suis un voleur (si j ETAIS bien sûr), je me dirige primo dans un immeuble qui n'est pas un HLM (ce qui n'empêche pas les gens riches d'y habiter parfois) et deuxièmement j'ambarque ce qui est le plus simple à voler : un ordinateur portable, un camescope, un lecteur dvd (quoi que ça, ça ne vaut plus rien mais bon ...) ou des bijoux.
En gros : il y a autant de chance que ce soit quelqu'un qui savait, que quelqu'un qui ne savait pas mais qui n'était pas complètement stupide au point de voler une petite cuillère


----------



## joanes (23 Août 2004)

La paranoia m'a touchée ces derniers jours mais je fais confiance aux assurances pour que cet épisode ne soit qu'un mauvais souvenir.
On ne peut pas soupçonner tous et toutes malgré tout. De toute façon le mois d'août est celui où les cambriolages sont en augmentation.
Alors connaissance où vol d'oportuniste, ma machine est partie


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'avances bien vite là je trouve  ... j'ambarque ce qui est le plus simple à voler : un ordinateur portable, un camescope, un lecteur dvd (quoi que ça, ça ne vaut plus rien mais bon ...) ou des bijoux.


Tu l'as dit toi même, ou des bijoux, etc ... C'est à dire que je fouille ... or d'après le descriptif rien n'a bougé. On est donc venu expressément pour le PB. J'en donne ma main a couper. J'ai déjà suivi des enquêtes (pour des raisons professionnelles), et je connais deux/trois petites choses maintenant.


----------

